# Faux Marble finish



## wrenchmonkey4 (Jul 25, 2012)

Any of you "Masters of Mud" doing faux marble finishes? Its a popular thing out here in the LA/OC area. Would love to see your work and maybe "tricks". Have tried it myself and even though I have a BA in the arts :smartass: I cant do it half as well as my customers....:notworthy:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

I'm doing a big ceiling in this nice man cave.
I'll probably be starting it some time next week.
Here's a little YouTube video I did too.


----------



## gotmud (Mar 21, 2011)

Nice work Brian, you are not only a drywall master but also a master of videography


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

We see something like that finish on the real low end buildings out here. It is just paint over particle board. :laughing:


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

PrecisionTaping said:


> I'm doing a big ceiling in this nice man cave.
> I'll probably be starting it some time next week.
> Here's a little YouTube video I did too.
> 
> Video Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EUPTIhnzvCg


I have done a lot of the Marmerino. The bear is good quality it is slaked lime with no marble dust. 

Your pattern and flow are right on. Buy a gallon of standard white no tint. On your second or third coat applie the white. Then one coat on top with color.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Mr.Brightstar said:


> I have done a lot of the Marmerino. The bear is good quality it is slaked lime with no marble dust.
> 
> Your pattern and flow are right on. Buy a gallon of standard white no tint. On your second or third coat applie the white. Then one coat on top with color.


Thanks for the compliment! Thank god it looked like I knew what I was doing, because I didn't have a clue during that video! haha!
First time I ever touched the stuff!

Thanks for the tip! I'll try it on my next job!


----------



## wrenchmonkey4 (Jul 25, 2012)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Thanks for the compliment! Thank god it looked like I knew what I was doing, because I didn't have a clue during that video! haha!
> First time I ever touched the stuff!
> 
> Thanks for the tip! I'll try it on my next job!


That's very good, kinda the style I was talking about but the stuff I am amazed with has more veins (insert joke here) and is buffed over with wax so it looks like glass. One of my customers who does most of the faux work for Disneyland did it to their offices and its incredible. I'll take a pic next time I visit


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

wrenchmonkey4 said:


> That's very good, kinda the style I was talking about but the stuff I am amazed with has more veins (insert joke here) and is buffed over with wax so it looks like glass. One of my customers who does most of the faux work for Disneyland did it to their offices and its incredible. I'll take a pic next time I visit


Doing bigger areas it's important that everybody has the same pattern and flow. You can do veins with a teardrop ornamental tool. I didn't mention it on the last post but don't sand, It dulls the color. Burnish with the stainless steel trowel and For 100% surface shine Use Minwax, cheesecloth, buffing wheel 2 or 3 coats. Minwax is tough stuff to buff. If you want to do it quick and get out of use car wax But it will need to be done again a few years later.


----------

